# Seiko Skx013 Mid Size Diver



## scott8629 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi guys been reading the forums a bit and thought I would say hello and ask my 1st question.

Im going to get my first 'proper' watch and have decided on a nice understated Seiko Divers watch.

I have initially going to get an skx009 as I like the pepsi effect but as I have skinny wrists (6.5") I have come across the SKX013 mid size diver at 38mm which I think I will prefer.

I found a photo of an SKX015 which is the same but with the pepsi bezel but I can not find a supplier.

So an SKX013 it is, can you guys please help me find someone that will supply and post this to the UK as I am having great difficulty, any information on the watch I have chosen and if you think im making the right decision in getting a mid size.

TIA

Scott


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Scott, welcome to









I used to own this one SKX013:










It was a really nice looking watch, well built and felt like it could take anything thrown at it, but I have 6" wrists and I thought it didn't feel quite right on the wrist.

I thought that it was too small even for me.

I found mine on a sales post on another watch forum, so I wouldn't know where to buy one new.

You could try placing an ad in the wanted section on this forum and see if anyone has one for sale.

I would buy one and try it and see if you like it as (obviously) it is personal preference.

If you don't like it, you can always sell it on. If I remember correctly, I had no trouble selling mine and getting what I paid for it back.

Just my 2p worth.

Mark


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I have 6Â½" wrists too, and regularly wear the full size. My only mid-size is an Omega Seamaster and I regret not getting the "big 'un".

Go find a high street jewellers and try a couple on, you may be surprised at how well they wear.


----------

